
Hacks Prominent Figures Speeches, Makes Them Speak Anything by Linking The Words - parhamp
https://github.com/ParhamP/Speech-Hacker
======
dragon47
I wonder if one can use this to make songs! That'd be awesome.

------
mikeNiitf
Dude I fucking love this! This could be actually used a lot in movie industry

------
nirvankj
Cool! I always wanted to try something like this

